# tableau de bord (affaires)



## valerie

Comment pourrais-je traduire 'tableau de bord', c'est par exemple un document mensuel avec les indicateurs principaux qui résument la situation dans une entreprise


*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one. See also:
Tableau de bord (informatique)
tableau de bord (véhicule, etc.)
other threads


----------



## wolferin

Hi Valerie.

"Monthly assessment chart" sounds good? What do you think.

Best regards


----------



## Addyblue

"(performance) indicators" ???


----------



## roger077

As Addyblue suggested, [table of] "*performance indicators*" would be the closest equivalent.
More informally, one might say "*scorecard*" or "performance scorecard".
More generally, one might say "*progress report*", "status report" or "monthly report",
but that would not have the specific meanings of "tableau de bord".


----------



## Dale Harrison

I do a lot of translations for EDF and they seem very happy with "performance indicators" and it seems the most appropriate translation to me.


----------



## Lisory

Bonjour,

Je pense que le terme générique pour "tableau de bord" est "spreadsheet", ensuite selon les données qui apparaissent tu peux lui donner le titre que tu veux (sales indicator, sales report etc.)


----------



## brookter

valerie said:


> Comment pourrais-je traduire 'tableau de bord', c'est par exemple un document mensuel avec les indicateurs principaux qui résument la situation dans une entreprise



Well, according to a highly respected webforum on linguistic matters it means 'User Control Panel'  

David


----------



## Hazeldene

Apparently the 'tableau de bord' system for measuring performance in France has its equivalent in the US, called a 'balanced scorecard'.


----------



## rockymtndude

I'd suggest "Monthly statement", which will contain various performance indicators and evaluation of accomplishments


----------



## tilt

brookter said:


> Well, according to a highly respected webforum on linguistic matters it means 'User Control Panel'
> 
> David


In the context of computers, it does.
But not in a business context.


----------



## djulatas

hi, 

one'll find often KPI, Key Performance Indicators, which sumps up the whole concept.
i also frequently encountered monthly dashboard.

Balanced scorecard,  means for me that the criteria are weighted 'hence the balanced".

why not Performance scorecard or KPI scorecard.

 and also, spreadsheet for me is only used in connection with "excel" , an excel spreadsheet...


----------



## Rominet

Mais oui, finally! it's "DASHBOARD". perfect! Balance score card is too specific, relates to a method , "Monthly statement" or "report" is "rapport mensuel" (which can include the dashboard among other documents) "performance indicator" could do but is really seldom used (maybe by EDF only :+)  ). A performance indicator can be used in a dashboard to quote a specific performance.


----------



## jann

> "Monthly statement" or "report" is "rapport mensuel" (which can include the dashboard among other documents) "performance indicator" could do but is really seldom used (maybe by EDF only :+) ). A performance indicator can be used in a dashboard to quote a specific performance.


Non, je suis désolée, mais _dashboard_ ne s'applique pas ici.  _The dashboard_ n'est pas un document.  C'est un panneau situé à l'intérieur d'un véhicule sur la planche de bord sous le pare-brise et sur lequel sont montés divers instruments de bord comme l'indicateur de vitesse, le tachymètre, etc. (source).

Pour traduire "tableau de bord" il faut préciser de quoi il s'agit.  Le *GDT* est très utile...


dans une voiture ou un autre véhicule (comme je viens de décrire) = _dashboard, instrument panel_
autres panneaux d'instruments et de contrôles = _control panel_
en informatique, comme sur notre site = _control panel_
sur un bateau, pour les instruments = _control panel, dashboard, instrument panel_
domaine maritime, il s'agit d'un document pour des responsables de décisions qui résume les principales informations techniques, administratives et statistiques concernant le champ d'activité du service = _?????_
en gestion et comptabilité, un tableau d'indicateurs (chiffres) significatifs du fonctionnement d'une entreprise, utilisé comme guide dans le pilotage da la stratégie de gestion = _balanced scorecard_
en comptabilité, un rapport d'exploitation = _operating report_
autres options en gestion, chercher "tableau de bord" dans le GDT pour connaître les distinctions entre ces traductions = _management chart, company guideline, planning board_


----------



## Rominet

Thanks. I was refering to my experience in several multinational companies, not to the pure lexical science! 
1) BSCis now a specific method, "patented", with its KPI and other stuff. It's used in global management to make sure that everyone has a score card in coherency with the company strategy. I do not recommend to use BSC if the company does not implement it "stricto sensu". It would be confusing.
2) As in French, the native english people in MNC's have adopted "dashboard" for "tableau de bord". It's my multi MNC's experience which leads me to say this. Let's hope a native english working in the industry will clarify this once and for all!!


----------



## chicou33

bonsoir,
pendant mon stage, j'ai dû créer un "*tableau de bord*" et j'aimerai savoir comment on le dit car j'ai trouvé "dashboard" (je pense que c'est seulement pour les voitures et les avions) et aussi "instrument panel" mais ça je ne sais pas quel est le contexte.



Pour moi, quand je parle de tableau de bord, c'est un document, un outil qui offre une visualisation simplifiée des situations décrites et des constats effectués par les indicateurs.


----------



## bobepine

Le terme "dashboard" est bel et bien utilisé pour décrire le résumé des indicateurs qualité d'une entreprise.


----------



## chicou33

merci bobepine, je ne voulais pas écrire de bêtise dans mon rapport


----------



## birder

un tableau de bord des activités de l'Exploitant, selon le niveau de détail précisé à l'Annexe [•] et permettant de suivre la progression et la qualité des activités de maintenance confiées à l'Exploitant 
 
in an engineering contract (nothing to do with vehicles or aircraft)
 
could this be FLOWCHART?
 
Suggestions, SVP..............merci.


----------



## bobepine

If it means a document or system that shows a company or department's key performance indicators, often used in companies with defined quality standards (e.g. ISO certification), then the term is indeed_ dashboard. _


----------



## Waninou

Bonjour,

Je pense que c'est un ensemble de critères (ou d'indices) d'évaluation des activités de l'exploitant...

Maybe "indicators or list of indicators" in English 

does it help ?


----------



## Tresley

Could this be a 'progress report', 'record of performance' or something similar?


----------



## chicou33

quand j'ai dit "dashboard", mon professeur m'a dit que cela ne concerne seulement les tableaux de bord dans les voitures ou avion. Elle pense le traduire par "reports" mais elle ne sait pas trop.
"list of indicators" me semble bien, il faudra que je lui en parle.


----------



## Rominet

1) demande à ton professeur, si en Français, au début, "tableau de bord" concernait les projets? Non, OK.
Puis les projets ont pris ce terme car il est très visuel.
Pourquoi nos anglophones n'en feraient-ils pas autant.
2) quelle est l'expérience de ton professeur en entreprise?

Je maintiens mon "dashboard", que j'ai vu utilisé dans de multiples entreprises, en Europe et en Asie, et aux US.


----------



## yvandas

I fully agree.  Looks like "dashboard" is the proper term to use in this context.  



bobepine said:


> Le terme "dashboard" est bel et bien utilisé pour décrire le résumé des indicateurs qualité d'une entreprise.


----------



## lan_anh

salut tout le monde

quelqu'un peut m'aider? je sais pas comment traduire "tableau de bord"  en anglais (utiliser souvent ds le Contrôle de gestion). 
merci d'avance
bonne journée a tous


----------



## mcb_34

(performance) indicators


----------



## lan_anh

merci mcb_34


----------



## qusiemargo

But if we have "indicateurs ET tableaux de bord"
We have to add something beyond "indicators"
Perhaps "performance indicators and assessment charts"


----------



## UBJ43X

Despite what people have said above, I've never heard "dashboard" used to mean a collection of performance indicators showing how well an organization is doing (numbers of customers, value of sales, staff working speed, hours off sick ... whatever numbers the management need to measure, I suppose).
I can see perfectly well why the French chose the image of a vehicle's dashboard for this purpose. It's an excellent image/metaphor. It's just that I've never heard it used in this figurative sense in English.
(To me "dashboard" sounds a bit "naff", i.e. unconvincing, a failed attempt to use a nice image that ought to work but somehow doesn't. I could easily imagine a few companies using the image, but it never spreading because it sounds "naff". In the same way, some universities use the title "informatics" but that doesn't mean anyone else does. They got into computer science when computer science was still young and had no settled name. The university needed to give the new department a name and chose "informatics"; the name never spread, but the department was stuck with it.)
However, I freely admit I don't know what English-speaking businesses call such things. Something like "Performance chart" sounds more plausible to me.


----------



## wildan1

UBJ43X said:


> I've never heard "dashboard" used to mean a collection of performance indicators showing how well an organization is doing


It's quite common a term, UBJ43X--see here.

_The performance indicators_ are the data points (and the targeted achievements) that appear on the dashboard.


----------



## balzar

UBJ43X said:


> Despite what people have said above, I've never heard "dashboard" used to mean a collection of performance indicators showing how well an organization is doing (numbers of customers, value of sales, staff working speed, hours off sick ... whatever numbers the management need to measure, I suppose).
> I can see perfectly well why the French chose the image of a vehicle's dashboard for this purpose. It's an excellent image/metaphor. It's just that I've never heard it used in this figurative sense in English.
> (To me "dashboard" sounds a bit "naff", i.e. unconvincing, a failed attempt to use a nice image that ought to work but somehow doesn't. I could easily imagine a few companies using the image, but it never spreading because it sounds "naff". In the same way, some universities use the title "informatics" but that doesn't mean anyone else does. They got into computer science when computer science was still young and had no settled name. The new university needed to give the new department a name and chose "informatics"; the name never spread, but the department was stuck with it.)
> However, I freely admit I don't know what English-speaking businesses call such things. Something like "Performance chart" sounds more plausible to me.


Quite agree about dashboard!  Never seen it used in Ireland at least (but then we're quite old-fashioned).  We always called it "Monthly report" quite simply.


----------



## UBJ43X

18.2.2019: I take back what I said in my comment #30. 
"Dashboard" seems to have become a common term in business, with the same meaning as French "tableau de bord", judging by Google searches for "business dashboard", "company dashboard", "dashboard app" etc. I've still never heard it used in English, but then I'm freelance and have never been in management!


----------

